
Attacking Hardware AES with Differential Fault Analysis (DFA) - homarp
https://yifan.lu/2019/02/22/attacking-hardware-aes-with-dfa/
======
homarp
"The total cost of the whole experiment from the equipment to the boards to
AWS EC2 was easily less than $1000. The majority of that cost was in the Rigol
osciloscope (for debugging) ($400) and the ChipWhisperer Lite ($300).

In a world where software attacks are getting harder and harder to pull off
and companies are protecting more and more of their software with hardware
security, it seems like a huge oversight that the hardware is not protected as
well."

